# biggest fish-dont care what kind



## youngfisher7641 (Mar 7, 2007)

9 pound catfish2ed 5 pound carp(trash)3rd 3 pound LM bass


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

7.5 lb northern

If snags count then I got a 12-15 lb carp last summer, I never got an official weight.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

33 inch dogfish, not sure how much she weighed


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

30 in 15 pound lincod for saltwater

21 inch cutthaot trout freshwater


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

600 Pound Catfish.......SIKE

idk proabaly like a 4 pound trout lol


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

6 foot, 6 inch sturgeon, never found out the weight, couldn't keep it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

sugerfree said:


> 6 foot, 6 inch sturgeon, never found out the weight, couldn't keep it.


I bet that was a fun fight :lol:


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

yeah, it's amazing how long they can fight. My arms got pretty tired.


----------



## youngfisher7641 (Mar 7, 2007)

do u guys hunt
    :-? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :roll: :wink: :beer: :eyeroll: :******: uke: :withstupid: :sniper:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

youngfisher7641 said:


> do u guys hunt


Yup.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

youngfisher7641 said:


> do u guys hunt
> :-? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :roll: :wink: :beer: :eyeroll: :ticked: uke: :withstupid: :sniper:


what do you think?


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

25lb flathead heck i hunt all the time love to quack those pesky coyotes alot...


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

27" walleye


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

58 pound barracuda. caught in he bahamas


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

220 LB. Yellow fin Tuna 1981 in Hawaii off the south shore of Maui 
spent alot of time there then .Was one hell of a fight but well worth it .

Irish


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

8.5 pound Striped Bass.


----------



## squirrelstalker7 (Dec 18, 2006)

10 pound Large mouth


----------



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

60 pound barracuda. down in the bahamas at the four seasons hotel. you should definatly go down there if ya get the chance and go light tackle fishing in one day i caught 36 fish. so much fun


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

4 oz bluegill :roll:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

15 pound 30 inch amberjack

Miami,Florida :sniper:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

+/- 90# Tarpon in the Little Shark River south of Chookalusky, Florida. Damn thing wore me out.


----------



## rcnut143 (Jun 21, 2007)

45" Muskie

(for pictures see Pike & Muskie forums I posted there about a week ago)

-Marc


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

28" 8 lb walleye was awesome
but 17 lb catfish is my biggest
so far!


----------



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

41 inch channel cat


----------



## lunkerlander (Aug 26, 2007)

54 inch muskie


----------



## manitoba hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

any of you gone fishin the red at lockport manitoba


----------



## FliesItDies (Aug 17, 2007)

39 in northern pike. About 15 pounds but never got an official weight.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

19in 5lb largemouth bass :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

300 pound Blue Marlin off the coast of Hawaii.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

23 inch walleye. 20-22 pound carp. got a 43 inch northern last year. i didnt do much fishing last year. more hunting then anything. so yea i hunt


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

48 pound halibut, 325 foot of water


----------



## buckyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

salt water-36" cod 50 miles of the coast of maine, no weight
fresh water-hmmmmm....15 3/4" 5.75 lbs. large mouth bass

i love to fish...going tomorrow, gunna get me some notherns...but i also like to hunt 8)


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

250lb tarpon off my boat in boca grand pass


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

22 pound northern pike.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

squirrelstalker7 said:


> 10 pound Large mouth


 u said u caught a 10lb lagre mouth bass!good god where i live in north dakota and the biggest one iv ever cought was a 6lb..i bet that put up a fight!.haha


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

31" walleye and 48 3/4" musky


----------



## jake8958 (Feb 5, 2009)

20lb. gar cot on light takle :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)




----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


>


Nice Hali, what state


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i love fishing just for the hall ib it


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

poodlepoker!! dude, you gotta change your handle


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

qwakwhaker883 said:


> 33 inch dogfish, not sure how much she weighed


i shot a 33" dog fish with my bow it was 9 1/2 lbs


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

bearhunter said:


> poodlepoker!! dude, you gotta change your handle


chang my handle?


----------



## 12cottrellj (Feb 26, 2009)

55 pound catfish last night on bank poles alot of 30 to 45 pounders


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

50 pound Catfish. Bass wise 7 - 8 lb 25 inches!


----------



## TCO-15 (Jul 4, 2009)

28 1/2 inch walleye on lake Bemidji.
39 3/4 inch northern on Lake of the Woods.


----------



## james_kellen21 (Apr 20, 2011)

I like fishing 
it is my hobby....


----------



## ra.one (Jun 11, 2011)

That is amazing.
115 is a big fish to funt.


----------

